# Hello! Wanna buy puppy Grand or Standart poodle



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

Hello guys! My name Anna. My friend from Ukraine wanna buy puppy Grand or Standart poodle. Somewhere in Europe. Can someone help me find good puppy? Red, silver, phantom or arlekin color.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. Where in Europe are you and how far do you want to travel?


----------



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

Hello! Poland, Austria, Czech Republic, Germany... Where we can go by bus or car. Now we in Ukraine.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Have you tried contacting local poodle clubs for referrals


----------



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

We dont have good one in Ukraine . She have one Grand poodle alredy, he was bring from Russia(his father from Finland). Here only toy poodles.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I would contact Oksana at Rock'nRolla Poodles and see if she has any connections. www.rocknrollapoodle.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello and Welcome to PF!

Ukraine is a full member with the FCI registry, as are the other countries you named. The information below is the national kennel club for Ukraine. The contact information will get you to a representative who might be able to help identify official poodle clubs, possibly even some poodle breeders.

*FCI members and contract partners*



1.UKRAINE ( Full member )Ukrainian Kennel Union
Mechnykova street 18, 1st floor
UA 01021 KIEV

Tel. +380 44 531 37 56
Tel. +380 44 531 37 63
Fax. +380 44 531 37 64
http://www.uku.com.ua
[email protected]


These are some official Poodle Clubs around the world. You'll find contact information for the clubs. Some may also list some breeders.

*Clubs from Around the World:*


Ukraine Poodle Club Facebook
(20+) Poodle 🐩Ukraine 🇺🇦 | Facebook


The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
Pudelklubben (Denmark)
Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
The Finnish Poodle Club
Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)
*Joker Uszkár Klub - Joker Poodle Club, Hungary*
Joker Uszkár Klub, Hungarian Joker Poodle Club, Ungarischer Joker Pudel Klub
www.joker-poodleclub.hu
*Főoldal*










poodleclub.hu

I haven't reviewed any breeders here but may be helpful.
Caniche / Poodle / Pudel - Breeders and Kennels - EuroBreeder.com

Desiderie (standardpoodle.eu)

I'm also linking a thread that has some very helpful info from PF member Curlflooffan, who is in Belgium.








Red Toy (and/or Standard) poodle breeders - UK and EU


Hi All, Was wondering if we could ask for advice regarding red toy and standard breeders in the UK and EU. We are based in the UK and are currently on the lookout for a red toy poodle but might consider a standard as well as other darker colours. Any steer in the right direction would be...




www.poodleforum.com





Another member, a breeder of beautiful poodles, ArreauStandardPoodle, had imported from Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic some years back. I don't know if they're still breeding.

Another suggestion from member scooterscout99 is this breeder in Poland, spoken well of by other breeders according to scooterscout99.
*Entre ou cadastre-se para visualizar*
Veja publicações, fotos e muito mais no Facebook.


The wording to use to identify the large variety of poodle is standard. "Grand", "Royal", anything other than simply "standard" isn't generally used by conscientious breeders. It may be a local practice but may not be used elsewhere.

_SIZE AND WEIGHT: The sexual dimorphism must be clearly visible in all varieties. 
Standard Poodles: Over 45 cm up to 60 cm with a tolerance of +2 cm. 
The Standard Poodle must be the enlarged and developed replica of the Medium Poodle of which it retains the same characteristics. 
Medium Poodles: Over 35 cm up to 45 cm. 
Miniature Poodles: Over 28 cm up to 35 cm. 
The Miniature Poodle must display the appearance of a reduced Medium Poodle, retaining as much as possible the same proportions and without presenting any sign of dwarfism. 
Toy Poodles: Over 24 cm (with a tolerance of -1cm) up to 28 cm (sought after ideal: 25 cm). 
The Toy Poodle maintains, in its ensemble, the aspect of a Miniature Poodle and the same general proportions complying with all the points of the standard. Any sign of dwarfism is excluded; only the external occipital protuberance may be less pronounced._


----------



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

Now, puppies what we have here have price 150$, you think they can be good with so cheap price? And also its still war, so lot of ppl move from country


----------



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hello and Welcome to PF!
> 
> Ukraine is a full member with the FCI registry, as are the other countries you named. The information below is the national kennel club for Ukraine. The contact information will get you to a representative who might be able to help identify official poodle clubs, possibly even some poodle breeders.
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you mean $150 USD, that is very, very, very, cheap. Cheap is generally not good when looking for a quality breeder. 

I'd expect any well bred poodle of any size to be no less than $2000 USD. 
Quality breeders invest much time and money into their breeding dogs and breeding program. 

$150 sounds like someone just bred their pet dogs and now have puppies. The breeding dogs are not likely to have been health tested, nor been in competitions to prove they meet the breed standard. I'd be very, very, very, cautious and skeptical.

We are very sadly aware of what your country is going thru and can only imagine the difficulties. I suppose it might be possible that someone who was a good breeder is just selling their last puppies to try to leave, but that would so counter to what a good breeder would do I think it unlikely.


----------



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> If you mean $150 USD, that is very, very, very, cheap. Cheap is generally not good when looking for a quality breeder.
> 
> I'd expect any well bred poodle of any size to be no less than $2000 USD.
> Quality breeders invest much time and money into their breeding dogs and breeding program.
> ...


Yes, too much cheap not good. That what im talking about. So you can imagane how this dogs look like. That why i ask here. She want buy really good puppy. Healty and beautiful. In Ukraine we not have this kind of big poodle now.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There will be research to do but as soon as you can start making contact with some clubs and breeders and just start asking, you'll get a feel for what's possible and worth doing. 

Definitely read thru curlflooffan's linked thread. There is a lot of good info there for you in how to find and assess breeders.


----------



## AnnaRose (4 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> There will be research to do but as soon as you can start making contact with some clubs and breeders and just start asking, you'll get a feel for what's possible and worth doing.
> 
> Definitely read thru curlflooffan's linked thread. There is a lot of good info there for you in how to find and assess breeders.


Thanks)


----------

